# <br> oder <br /> ?



## TMX (25. November 2008)

Moin,
wir lernen in der Schule momentan HTML. Laut Lehrer sollen wir <br> für einen break einsetzen. Ich habe jedoch gelernt, dass <br> alt ist und man <br /> einsetzen soll. Was ist jetzt richtig? 

Grüße


----------



## dot (25. November 2008)

Laut meinem HTML 4.01 Buch ist "<BR>" korrekt.


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

Im Endeffekt ist es dir überlassen denn es funktionieren beide. Oder hat <br /> einen tieferen Sinn ?


----------



## Chrissyx (26. November 2008)

<br> für HTML, <br /> für XHTML Seiten.


----------



## Dr.Helium (26. November 2008)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> <br> für HTML, <br /> für XHTML Seiten.


Exakt.

Es funktioniert beides, wenn du allerdings willst das deine Webseite W3C HTML 4.01 validiert wird musst du <br> verwenden .


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. November 2008)

Also wenn ich beim Weaerslave das Tastaturkürzel für break drücke (Umschalt+Enter) kommt dabei nur <br> raus. Als Seitenart hat ich HTML4.01 Trans. eingestellt.

EDIT: Bei XHTML1.0 Strict / Trans. / Frameset kommt auch nur <br>. Also ich habe bis jetzt nur dieses verwendet und keine Probleme gehabt. Warum es überhaupt <br/> gibt, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, denn "/" bezeichnet ja eigentlich ein schließendes Tag.


----------



## TMX (26. November 2008)

Danke. 

Dann muss ich wenigstens nicht vermuten, dass mein Informatiklehrer inkompetent ist. 

Ist es dann problemlos möglich, HTML und XHTML zu mischen? Bei den kleinen Dokumenten, die ich bisher gemacht hab, gab es nie Probleme. Könnte es welche geben, wenn die Dokumente unfangreicher werden?


----------



## Adrenalize (26. November 2008)

TMX schrieb:


> Ist es dann problemlos möglich, HTML und XHTML zu mischen? Bei den kleinen Dokumenten, die ich bisher gemacht hab, gab es nie Probleme. Könnte es welche geben, wenn die Dokumente unfangreicher werden?


Vermutlich eher nicht, weil die meisten Browser relativ tolerant sind und auch Seiten recht ordentlich anzeigen, die ganz und garnicht W3C-konform sind (z.b. mit fehlenden Schließ-Tags).

XHTML ist im Grunde HTML, aber in XML-kompatibler Form. Daher auch <br />, weil in XML jeder Tag abgeschlossen sein muss, auch Tags ohne Inhalt, daher gibt es diese Kurzform, also <br /> statt <br></br>

In den meisten Fällen ist es zwar egal, aber bei einigen Webseiten will der Betreiber die Daten in anderen Medien (für Druck z.B.) wiederverwenden, und wenn das Dokument dann in XML vorliegt, kann man es leichter weiterverarbeiten, also die Inhalte leichter mit einer anderen Struktur ausgeben (z.B. Bildschirmlayout vs Printlayout)


----------



## TMX (26. November 2008)

OK.  

Dann such ich noch ein gutes Buch zum JavaScript- Lernen. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? 

Buch, weil ich das an jeder Ecke, im Bett, auf der Toilette und sonstwo lesen kann. Das ist mit nem Notebook unpraktisch. 
Ich habe lieber was "in der Hand" als immer im Internet gucken zu müssen.


----------



## Chrissyx (27. November 2008)

Bücher von Markt & Technik kann ich empfehlen. Oder druck dir das aus. Tip: Deine Seite regelmäßig damit überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. November 2008)

JavaScript - Einführung, Programmierung und Referenz - inkl. Ajax: Stefan Koch: Amazon.de: Bücher
Das Buch von Stefan Koch scheint brauchbar zu sein, den Bewertungen nach.


----------

